
Implementations for Gray code encoding and decoding - leni536
http://leni536.github.io/2019/09/26/Gray_encode_decode.html
======
leni536
Some time ago I wrote an implementation for Gray code decoding that made use
of the POPCNT and PDEP CPU instructions. I thought it was interesting and I
wrote up a short article on the topic. I will gladly answer any questions.

